# Using 220v speaker system on 110v outlet



## AtomSphere (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi,

I am from singapore and am currenty studying in Canada. In Singapore the power outlet is 220v and canada is 110v. So when i plug my speakers in (more specifically an Altec Lansing ACS 45.1 with a Lanzar Speaker) the outlet and played some music, it seems that at higher volume, the bass sounds bad proberbly because of insufficient power. 

So what do i have to change (i assume there is no product that u can plug into for devices using 110v into a 220v outlet). I have poor knowledge of electronic parts but i am guessing i have to change that coil thingy inside.

Thanks,
AtomSphere


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2007)

You need a 110 to 220V step up transformer rated for the wattage your amplifier draws from the mains. I wouldn't fiddle with the transformer inside the housing.

Here is an example.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool. I didn't know there is such a thing as a step up transformer. I went to an electronics store and browse around and only see step down transformer which added to my assumption that there is nothing to step it up. I blame myself for not asking for assistance.

Well. Now I know there is such a thing. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## 65535 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya you could actuall do damage to sensative components with that kidn aof voltage and hertz power source.


----------



## lessing (Jan 10, 2007)

You can use a transformer that is a step down backwards and be fine. It should not be the wall wart type, but rather the ugly metal box type. Most of the time when you open them up it even is labeled as such on the transformer itself inside the casing. 

I have had the pleasure to travel to several countries on tour and I buy step down transformers here in the us because they are available and cheaper, then I just swap the plugs around.

Transformers really do not care which way they run, just remember that a step down transformer that puts out 6 amps is only a 3 amp step up. Assuming 220 to 110 volts. When you drop the voltage in half you get a little less that double the output in amps than the input, but when you step up and double the voltage, you get roughly half the input amperage on the output.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 10, 2007)

AtomSphere said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from singapore and am currenty studying in Canada. In Singapore the power outlet is 220v and canada is 110v. So when i plug my speakers in (more specifically an Altec Lansing ACS 45.1 with a Lanzar Speaker) the outlet and played some music, it seems that at higher volume, the bass sounds bad proberbly because of insufficient power.
> 
> ...


Did you check the unit to see if there is a 110/220 selection switch?


----------



## Arcoholic (Jan 11, 2007)

You can get a step up/down unit at radio shack or now the source in Canada.
I bought the same thing there abouit 10 years ago to use my german issue Bose roomate. I saw one at said store about a year ago for 49,- bucks.

David


----------



## Arcoholic (Jan 11, 2007)

Here it is third one down but the price is up and it has a standard german outlet on the secondary side.


http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/c...ine&category=Travel+Adapters&pagenum=1&sort=1


good luck


----------



## bruddamoke (Jan 12, 2007)

Arcoholic said:


> Here it is third one down but the price is up and it has a standard german outlet on the secondary side.
> 
> 
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/category.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Travel+Adapters&pagenum=1&sort=1
> ...


I have a few that looks similar in size to the 5th one down. Standard dual prongs for input, output jacks are combo dual prong/foreign (like the last two foreign travel adapters). Switchable to convert from 220 to 110 and vice versa. Could probably get this to you from Hawaii for $20-$25 shipped, although I have seen some challenges with shipping to Canada from US on the forum. PM me if interested/need pics/questions etc.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 12, 2007)

Arcoholic said:


> You can get a step up/down unit at radio shack or now the source in Canada.
> I bought the same thing there abouit 10 years ago to use my german issue Bose roomate. I saw one at said store about a year ago for 49,- bucks.
> 
> David


 

The one i went to only has a 20W version. So i bought one off ebay


Mike Painter said:


> Did you check the unit to see if there is a 110/220 selection switch?


 
I wished there was one


Thanks for the offer bruddamoke but i bought one off ebay already


----------



## bruddamoke (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the offer bruddamoke but i bought one off ebay already[/QUOTE]
Anytime. Hope the one you bought works out, offer still stands if not.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jan 15, 2007)

Does it connect directly to the wall or does it use an AC adapter?

Is this the only 230v device you want to use? 

If it uses an AC adapter and this is the only 230v device, just buy a 120v AC adapter w/ similar output specs (same voltage, mA greater than or equal to original one), because it is going to be cheaper and less bulky than 120v-230v-12v(9v, 6v whatever) setup.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 15, 2007)

There is no ac adapter.. Its all built in. The only thing sticking out of the sub-woofer is the cord.


Handlobraesing said:


> Does it connect directly to the wall or does it use an AC adapter?
> 
> Is this the only 230v device you want to use?
> 
> If it uses an AC adapter and this is the only 230v device, just buy a 120v AC adapter w/ similar output specs (same voltage, mA greater than or equal to original one), because it is going to be cheaper and less bulky than 120v-230v-12v(9v, 6v whatever) setup.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks you everyone for the recommendations. I got my 500 watter Step-up-down transformer today and it works like a charm. Now I can have loud pumping bass


----------

